# Cayuse and Paridise FYI



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

We did Paradise on Mount rainier on Monday and it was spectacular. The snow banks are plowed well back from the road and the tourists showed great courtesy (as usual on this ride). It was warm climbing without a jacket but a bit cold descending.

Yesterday, We did Cayuse from the Crystal mountain side. It is plowed but not open to cars. This is the best time of year to put in several rides on this pass to avoid the large number of a-holes that show up when Chinook pass opens (Chinook is simply the extension as the lower part serves both passes).


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

For those thinking of doing this ride before July 4, might want to check the NOAA Mountain Weather Forecast at NOAA National Weather Service

The current forecast makes it very clear that you don't want to ride up there this week.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

That's a good point and holds true for all of Washington's high mountain rides.


nhluhr said:


> For those thinking of doing this ride before July 4, might want to check the NOAA Mountain Weather Forecast at NOAA National Weather Service
> 
> The current forecast makes it very clear that you don't want to ride up there this week.


----------

